# Life As We Know It on Blu-Ray



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

[img]http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_VFCRDw8tOl4/TUt8BLHje8I/AAAAAAAABGE/ES-C7aSuQYQ/s200/life%2Bas%2Bwe%2Bknow%2Bit%2Bblu-ray%2Bcover.jpg[/img]Title: Life As We Know It
Starring: Katherine Heigl, Josh Duhamel, Josh Lucas, Hayes MacArthur, Christina Hendricks 
Directed by: Greg Berlanti 
Music by: Blake Neely
Written by: Ian Deitchman & Kristin Rusk Robinson
Studio: Warner
MPAA Rating: PG-13
Feature running time: 114 minutes 
Genre: Romance/Comedy





*Synopsis:*

After a distastrous first date for caterer Holly (Katherine Heigl) and network sports director Messer (Josh Duhamel), all they have is common is a dislike for each other and their love for their goddaughter Sophie. But when they suddenly become all Sophie has in this world, Holly and Messer must set their differences aside. Juggling careers and social calendars, they’ll have to find common ground while living under the same roof. Josh Lucas, Christina Hendricks, Hayes MacArthur and Jean Smart co-star in this tart and tender romantic comedy directed by Greg Berlanti (Brothers & Sisters, Everwood).

*My Thoughts* :3.5stars:

This was a cute and well played romantic comedy even if it did stray a little to far into chick-flick territory at times. I enjoyed the performances of both Heigl and Duhamel and thought that the premise was very interesting. While the film did feel a bit long going into the final act, my wife thoroughly enjoyed it. The formulaic "cute baby + attractive actors in awkward situation" formula seems to work well here, even if it's a little obtuse.

*Audio/Video* :3.5stars:

The AVC video encode used in this film is quite good for the genre, but nothing spectacular. Those who want to just stare at Heigl or Duhamel in 1080p will be quite pleased as flesh tones and fine detail are well presented. While there were some slightly grainy scenes and a few less than perfect instances of shadow delineation, this is an excellent picture that will please all viewers.

The audio presentation is nothing to write home about, but musical queues and dialogue are both exceptionally clear and easily differentiated. LFE content is basically non-present, though that isn't such a surprise given the subject matter. Overall this is a well proportioned mix that does its job, though you won't recall anything special.

*Overall *:4stars:

Life As We Know It is certainly worth a rent if you must choose a romantic comedy or dare I say "Chick Flick". You probably won't find too many films of this sort that are easier to stomach, and the story is cute and leaves you warm and fuzzy at the end (as expected). I don't necessarily recommend buying this one unless it's some sort of gift, but I do think it's worth a watch with your significant other.


----------



## Aiken1 (Jul 4, 2011)

DPerry said:


> 5 Stars. WOW !!!
> I really like Katherine Heigl she is one of my favorite actresses.


I thinks the Jenifer is the best ever,.


----------

